# String in element casten



## Samson_Miller (7. Dez 2006)

Ich habe einen String:


```
String name = "<element><subelement>Hier steht text</subelement></element>";
```

Nun möchte ich diesen String als element einem xml-Dokument hinzufügen. Ich arbeite mit Jdom.

Mit


```
Element element = new Element(name);
```

geht das leider nicht.


----------



## SlaterB (7. Dez 2006)

hat das Element keinen Namen?
oder ist 'element' der Name?
oder hast du den richtigen Namen durch 'element' ersetzt?

jedenfalls brauchst du entweder einen Parser, der aus diesem XML-Schnipsel was herausliest,
oder du musst das selber machen:
nach < suchen, nach > suchen, das dazwischen ist der Name des Elementes,
dann nach Subelementen, Attributen, einfachen Texten suchen, ..

ein richtiger Parser wäre da sicherlich hilfreich 
ich weiß leider keinen,
wenn du gerade mit JDom & Co. arbeitest: da muss doch irgendwie sowas dabei sein,
vielleicht brauchen die aber ein vollständiges XML-Dokument mit root-Element


----------



## Samson_Miller (7. Dez 2006)

Element ist der name des Elementes, vielleicht ein bischen blöd gewählt.

Da der String unter umständen sehr lang werden kann, ist das vielleicht ein bischen umständlich nach "<" und ">".

Aber wie ich das mit einem Parser realisieren kann weiß ich auch noch nicht.


----------

